# Small bowel tumor can mimic IBS



## SpAsMaN* (May 11, 2002)

Case report . Small bowel Gastrointestinal Stromal Tumors can physiologically alter gut motility before causing mechanical obstruction:http://www.issoonline.com/content/2/1/24


----------



## SteveE (Jan 7, 1999)

Good post. It's not terribly comforting that you can go 11 years with vague symptoms only to find one day that you have a tumor, but it's good to know.


----------



## SpAsMaN* (May 11, 2002)

Yeah,never assume it is 100% IBS.


----------



## SpAsMaN* (May 11, 2002)

So it is not only bacteria who cause gas.


----------



## SpAsMaN* (May 11, 2002)

ALL THE DRAMA FOR THIS POOR WOMAN COULD HAVE BEEN PREVENT,I GUESS,BY THE SMALL PIlL CAMERA.www.givenimaging.comSorry,i need to yell sometimes.


----------

